# Yet another one from Sweden



## Mewz (May 26, 2006)

:lol: 

Yep, that's right.. Had to check this forum out as well.. *lol*
I'm Päivi, from southern Sweden. Have had Devon Rexes for 11 years by now and bred them under the prefix Tiddlywinks since -97.. (hey, I've even exported 2 to the states 8) and also to Norway and Finland)

For more about my cat see homepage.. 

You'd like to know more 'bout me?
Sure! 34 (and a half) years, married and 3 kids, a bunch of brat-cats, a dog (black Puli) and a rabbit...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your cats are so pretty on your homepage!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Mewz!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Mews, I saw your webpage and your cats are so cute! What kind of kitty is Lors? Welcome and hope to see more pictures later :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hik Mews! I'm happy to welcome you to the Forums!


----------



## Mewz (May 26, 2006)

kitkat said:


> Mews, I saw your webpage and your cats are so cute! What kind of kitty is Lors? Welcome and hope to see more pictures later :wink:


Lors?? You mean Ior?? (Ior is the Swedish name for Eeyore btw)
She's a blackspottedtabby Britsh Shorthair :wink: and a lovely addition to my devons


----------

